# All Serenades!



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

What are some of your favorite serenades? Strings, voice, guitar, winds, orchestral, horn -- whatever fits under the label.

Anyone have any anecdotes about the form? I've taken quite a liking to the serenade, and I still can't articulate why -- especially with so many different articulations.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are some that I really enjoy. :}

*Richard Strauss*
Serenade for 13 wind instruments in Eb, Op.7

*Dvorak* 
Serenade for wind, cello and double-bass Op.44

*Sibelius *
Two Serenades for violin and orchestra - No.1 in D major, Op.69a
Two Serenades for violin and orchestra - No.2 in G minor, Op.69b

*Tchaikovsky *
Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48

*Mozart*
Serenade No. 12 for Winds in C minor K. 388/384a
Serenade No. 10 for winds in B flat major, K. 361/370a
Serenade for orchestra in D major, K. 250 (248b) "Haffner"
Serenade for Orchestra No. 9 in D major K. 320 "Posthorn"


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

TheProudSquire said:


> Here are some that I really enjoy. :}
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> Serenade for 13 wind instruments in Eb, Op.7
> ...


I like these serenades, I would also add Brahms's serenade #2(I haven't heard the 1st one yet) which is gorgeous, and yet another serenade by Mozart k.375, which has an adagio movement that is divine. The main melody is very similar to "Porgi Amor" from The Marriage of Figaro.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

trazom said:


> I like these serenades, I would also add Brahms's serenade #2(I haven't heard the 1st one yet) which is gorgeous, and yet another serenade by Mozart k.375, which has an adagio movement that is divine. The main melody is very similar to "Porgi Amor" from The Marriage of Figaro.


Yes, indeed, to Brahms' Second but get thee to the First posthaste--it is marvelous. The Stenhammar Serenade in F is also absolutely terrific.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Benjamin Britten Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings. 
Dvorak Serenade for Strings


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Schoenberg's Serenade op 24 is witty and charming
The Vaughan Williams Serenade to Music (vocal version only pls!) is very pretty


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart: Serenade #10 for Winds; Serenade #12 for Winds; Haffner Serenade; Posthorn Serenade.

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings.

Those are the best, in my opinion and are also my favorites.

Oh yeah, I forgot Paolo, the Gondolier from Venice!


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The word "serenade" seems quite a loose term. On the one hand you have the multi-movement instrumental works, but also you have romantic and alluring musical addresses to the beloved. The song _Ständchen_ from Schubert's _Schwanengesang_ comes to mind, either in its original form or in one of the countless instrumental arrangements.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Less known, but fun to listen to, are the five orchestral serenades by Robert Fuchs. Brahms thought very highly of him ("Fuchs is a splendid musician, everything is so fine and so skillful, so charmingly invented, that one is always pleased") and the list of his students is jaw-dropping: it includes Enescu, Mahler, Wolf, Sibelius, von Zemlinsky, Korngold, Schmidt, and Schreker.


----------



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Novak's serenades are beautiful; the first movement of the first has an opening melody never-to-be-forgotten, beautifully and languidly conducted by Andrew Mongrelia on Marco Polo; these works are up there with Tchaik and Dvorak. Suk and Reznicek are others!Will give the Fuchs another listen perhaps!Steve


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Mozart: Serenade #10 for Winds; Serenade #12 for Winds; Haffner Serenade; Posthorn Serenade.
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings.
> 
> ...


I second these especially Serenade #10 known as the Gran Partita Serenade. Also Winterreisender's point re serenades which brings me to a recommendation slightly off topic of Dvoraks Romance in F minor.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Besides the multi movement serenade, there is also the single piece form. The Russians used it as a specific style, like a dance form. It's always in 3 that feels like a slow 1. It's usually major keyed, and soft dynamic. It tends to be in rondo form too, as far as I know. Examples that I'm thinking of include Borodin's serenade from his Petit suite, and Glazunov's 2 stand alone serenades. All 3 of those seem to imitate guitar-like instruments too.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Mozart's Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major, K. 525 (Eine kleine Nachtmusik) is also one of the best.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Tchaikosvky* - Serenade melancolique in B-flat minor


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Some good stuff by the Brits here
*Vaughan Williams*
Serenade to Music
Tallis Fantasia

*Elgar*
Serenade for String Orchestra
Introduction and Allegro for Strings


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll add the Brahms Serenade #1, which I prefer to #2 although the second seems to be more popular.

I'll second the vote for Vaughn Williams's _Serenade to Music_. I've only heard the original version for small choral group and orchestra (or just strings?). I don't want to hear the other arrangements.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

spradlig said:


> I'll add the Brahms Serenade #1, which I prefer to #2 although the second seems to be more popular.


Really, is that the general consensus? I honestly don't know.

I say this because I am rather surprised by that, if true. His first serenade is like a mini-symphony, with incredible breadth and development. _Non sequitor_: Nearly every movement's theme gets stuck in my head for days.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know if there's a general consensus, but I've heard #2 many more times than #1 on classical radio.

I love #1 too. The beginning is great. I think it is the last movement that has a theme similar to a Haydn symphony.

I'm not crazy about #2.



Avey said:


> Really, is that the general consensus? I honestly don't know.
> 
> I say this because I am rather surprised by that, if true. His first serenade is like a mini-symphony, with incredible breadth and development. _Non sequitor_: Nearly every movement's theme gets stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> *Tchaikosvky* - Serenade melancolique in B-flat minor


How did i forget that one! Biggest mistake i made that day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Arthur Berger ~ Serenade Concertante (orchestra)





Vittorio Rieti ~ Chess Serenade (piano, short 'n' sweet)





Stravinsky ~ Serenade en La (piano)


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I absolutely love Mozart's Serenade for Winds in B Flat Major K361/370a 'Gran Partita'.
The fusion of the sounds made by the wind instruments is simply surreal.
I am especially fond of the adagio that seems to creep out of nowhere asking humbly for your attention.






Feels like having a cheerful time with your bubbly toddler (first movements) who then turns on you to give you a big hug resting on your lap asking you to read a nice book (adagio)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A Swedish ones that I like for purely nostalgic reasons;

*Dag Wirén*






Some "elderly" Brits might recognize the last movement from BBC's Monitor show...

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Eviticus said:


> I second these especially Serenade #10 known as the Gran Partita Serenade. Also Winterreisender's point re serenades which brings me to a recommendation slightly off topic of Dvoraks Romance in F minor.


Yes. The Gran Partita is my favorite serenade.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Both Brahms', Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Eine Kleine.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the ones by ELGAR,DVORAK,TCHAIKOVSKY,MOZART,BEETHOVEN i just brought the ones by BRAHMS.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Brahms is a bit disappointing in the serenade department. Tchaikovsky's serenade outclasses Brahm's efforts and Mozart's Gran Partita trumps them all.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Brahms is a bit disappointing in the serenade department.


Why? _ ._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Avey said:


> Why? _ ._


They don't have staying power with me like his symphonies do. They seem to be training pieces to give him orchestral experience before tackling symphonies and they sound like it to me. Occasionally pleasant; nothing more.

I prefer the Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings and various Mozart Serenades.

You are of course entitled to love the Brahms Serenades if you wish. I am a tolerant person and would not throw a tantrum on those who don't like what I like and vice versa.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Paganini - Serenata in G minor (1806)
Paganini - Serenata in C major (1808)
Paganini - Serenata in F major (?)
Brahms - Serenade No.1 in D major, Op.11 (1858)
Brahms - Serenade No.2 in A major, Op.16 (1859, rev. 1875) 
Saint-Saëns - Serenade in E-flat major, Op. 15 (version for orchestra, 1865)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 9 (1874)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 2 in C major, Op. 14 (1876)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 3 in E minor, Op. 21 (1877?)
Sarasate - Serenata Andaluza, Op. 28 (1883)
Sibelius - Serenata for two violins and cello, JS 169 (1887)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 4 in G minor, Op. 51 (1892)
Wolf-Ferrari - Serenade for Strings in E-Flat (1892?)
Järnefelt - Serenade (1893)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 5 in D major, Op. 53 (1894)
Karłowicz - Serenade for Strings, Op. 2 (1897)
Reinecke - Serenade in G minor for String Orchestra, Op.242 (1898)
Bruch - Serenade, Op. 75 (1899)
Sarasate - Nocturno-Serenata, Op. 45 (1901) 
Dohnányi - Serenade for string trio in C major, Op. 10 (1903)
Respighi - Serenade for small orchestra, P. 54 (1904)
Sibelius - Two Serenades for violin and orchestra, Op. 69 (1913)
Delius - Serenade from 'Hassan' (1923)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The larger scale one from Max Reger deserves to be mentioned. Along with his _Sinfonietta_ from about the same time I tend to think of it as a pilot symphony (both works weigh in at over 40 minutes and contain four movements), but Reger died aged 43 without ever composing a symphony proper. Reger also composed two slighter serenades for flute, violin and viola.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Tchaikovsky's _Serenade for Strings_ is the most beautiful. The most interesting is Schoenberg's _Serenade_ for Chamber Group with Baritone. Do not be frightened that Schoenberg's _Serenade_ is 12-Tone. Given an even chance, Schoenberg's _Serenade_ is actually somewhat listenable, and I can even say, with some reservations, that it can be enjoyable.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I like 'em dark. "Serenade" from _Songs and Dances of Death_, Mussorgsky/Shostakovich:






… and ancient. This one is a ballade, but its function is a morning serenade for two newlyweds. Dufay: Resvellies vous:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a soft spot for the Stenhammer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ron Goodwin - Elisabethan Serenade

:angel::lol:


----------

